# RPM Loss with JD interim tier 4



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have had an issue from time to time with my Int T 4 JD 6115M. It has always been when I am running the pto with cutting or baling. The other day, I am buzzing along cutting second cutting and running the PTO at 540 with the auto set pto dial and all of a sudden, it drops to 480, can not do anything. Still cut, but obviously not where I wanted to run it. Would not have worked in first cutting. Eventually it went up to 510 but no further. Cut pto off and on, moved throttle and rpm dial for auto pto to no avail. Finished cutting and parked the tractor. Started 10 min later, and no issues. Yesterday, was baling the same field and got to the last windrow and boom, back to 480-490. Was not using auto pto, just throttle. Finished the windrow (not much fun pulling a wagon full of hay with little power) parked and started virtually immediately without any rpm issues. did not throw any codes. I have also had an issue with the fuel gauge saying empty when it was 3/4 full tank, but that throws a message that there is a fuel problem. I do not feel any issues when that occurs other than it being annoying as you loose your monitor info. That did not occur in the last two days.

does this sound like a sensor problem or is the auto pto dial wacky? Thanks for any input.

When the blast furnace kicks in, it is quite obvious. does not happen very often as all my hours on this tractor are under load with a discbine or baler.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Does engine rpm change/slow down as well?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the hydraulic oil gets low on many of these T4's, they will throw a flag to the computer and it can shut you down.

Also, running low on hydraulic oil in T4's can cause overheating when running the pto's.

Not saying your running low, just passing this on as I have personally seen this.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

engine rpm did go down. but it is not a lug issue, it's like there is an auto throttle control that is turned down.

Haven't checked the hydraulic oil in last several days and will do so today. However, I am not sure I understand how that could impact it variably. Seems like if that was the issue, once it started, it would stay there until you added hydraulic oil.. Wasn't overheating at all.


----------

